# Beginner



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi all, I have a question regarding Air Vents, do you keep them open all day & night or do you close them at night.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Keep them open all the time. They need the air flow. I built mine so I could close them, but never used that feature. My lofts not heated, I don't know what folks do when they heat there loft.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

YES ! you need them , look at my design my vent goes across the roof and some at the bottom http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20351


----------

